# M3?



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

2 of my buddies have been riding m3s for at least 3 seasons. they really are not a bad board, just not a good one. pretty heavy but they get you on the snow and they are durable as far as i can tell..

why are you already trying to sell it lol? i saw the fs thread...


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

well i was looking at the 09 burton bullet but it was too expensive, i really wanted it and i knew that it would be a better board but i just couldn't afford it. after i bought the m3 i saw a burton bullet on craigslist with bindings only used once for 250 which was much more my price range and i wanted to get rid of mine fast so i posted it on craigslist but it didn't sell so i posted it here.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

bullet probably isnt any better at all. its just name brand, so if thats what you want go for it. im not even sure if the bullet has a sintered base. its burtons entry level board.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2009)

i could care less about name brand, in that case i'll just stick to what i got. thanks a lot!


----------

